# pronuciation



## Stone (Dec 19, 2011)

What is the consensus on the pronunciation on vietnamense, malipoense, philippinense etc? Do you pronounce the ending: enz or ensee or enss or enzee. Also do you pronounse the i in micranthum as ''eye'' or i as in vIetnam?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2011)

Here in Luxembourg, and Germany too I guess, we pronounce vietn., malipo. *....the *( like _*the*_ forum..). micranthum *.ea*. (as *mean*) => 'meacrunthoum' !! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 19, 2011)

I pronounce them like this

-ense like in *s*ea and ense (-e like in _element_)
micranthum like in v*i*etnam... (it is a compound word from micros=small and antos=flower).

check this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_regional_pronunciation . You can see that there are differences for each country but the classical option is the correct one..! Everything is pronounced as it is, apart from some exceptions. I think someone had posted a very good link somewhere here.


----------



## valenzino (Dec 19, 2011)

In my opinion all scientific names must be pronunced in "latin " way,so more like italian...


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't know if you'll get a consensus with plant names as there are differing opinions between Latin scholars about pronunciation and what makes it worse is the Latinization of place and peoples names.

I pronounce the Latin _epithet_ 'ense' as enss e

micranthum I pronounce 'my cran thum' with the "i" sounding like the "i" in Mike but I believe it should be like the "i" in Mick. I'm sticking with my cran thum.

Latinised place or people's names can be a problem. I struggle with some of the Phrag names and I'm often corrected when I use the correct pronunciation of Latinized Vietnamese names.

trantuanii - Mr Tran tuan Anh who this species was named after, pronounces his name "chan tuan ang" therefore I pronounce the name of the species chan tuan ii.

canhii- Canh pronounces his name 'Kang' therefore I pronounce Paph. canhii as Kang ii and tranlienianum as chan lien i anum.

I'm not sure how to pronounce P ooii so a phonetic explanation would be a great help.

Regards, Mick


----------



## Ray (Dec 19, 2011)

Classic Latin, botanical Latin, and church Latin all differ.

If we went with classical, malipoense would be Ma-LEE-poh-En-see, and something ending in ii would be pronounced ee-ee.

Throw peoples' names into the mix, and it's worse.

Considering it was named after Stanhope, they should be Stan-HOPE-uh, but I often hear Stan-HOPE-EE-uh.

Neofinetia - named after a french botanist - should be Ne-oh-Fee-NAY-uh


----------



## nikv (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out the correct pronunciation of Vuylstekeara after twenty+ years. Any suggestions?


----------



## ORG (Dec 19, 2011)

The pronounciation of the latin words are very clear. Especially in these examples there is no differennce between classical Latin (how I learned it in school) and the latin following Erasmus von Rotterdam (church-latin).
So I agree with biothanasis:

-ense like in sea and ense (-e like in element)
micranthum like in vietnam... (it is a compound word from micros=small and antos=flower).

The same pronounciation shall be used also for the latinised forms of names not the pronounciation of the nation where the person comes from.
Sometimes it is really difficult, like with _boissierianum_, _czerwiakowianum_, _warszewiczianum _or 
_qingyongii_.

For the names of the Hybrids we can use the pronounciation of the different countries, but for the names of the genera and also for the multigenetic Hybrids like _Vuylstekeara _we must use the latin pronounciation.

Best greetings from Bavaria

Olaf


----------



## nikv (Dec 19, 2011)

ORG said:


> . . . for the multigenetic Hybrids like _Vuylstekeara _we must use the latin pronounciation.


Which is?


----------



## Ray (Dec 19, 2011)

I have met two people named Vuylsteke. One pronounced it Voil-steek, the other Vyool-steke. Pick one and add a "are-uh".


----------



## ORG (Dec 19, 2011)

I have difficulties not with the pronounnciation but with the writing style of

_Vuylstekeara _should b pronounced as 
vuyl- (like wool -) steke (both -e- like in element) -ara (like the bird or arabesque)

Perhaps somebody can explain it better

Olaf


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 19, 2011)

ORG said:


> The same pronounciation shall be used also for the latinised forms of names not the pronounciation of the nation where the person comes from.
> Sometimes it is really difficult, like with _boissierianum_, _czerwiakowianum_, _warszewiczianum _or
> _qingyongii_.
> 
> ...



It was my understanding that the pronunciation of personal names should follow the pronunciation of origin with addition of the Latin _epithet_ as the naming of a Genus or species is something of a tribute to that person. Thanks for the clarification.

Gilia JEE-lee-a following the Italian pronunciation of the name Gili.
Pluchea PLOOSH-a following the French pronunciation of the name Pluche.
Jaumea ZHOME-a following the French pronunciation of the name Jaume.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 19, 2011)

I Guido still here? He was always good on this topic.


----------

